

A golden decade for defense companies is ending - jamesteow
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g-4yzjl56iDl-evUclrmP84Uvp9Q?docId=3e24ec2e045d4447840ca0026a9fe43e

======
waterside81
I've always wondered how much defense spending was actually just a jobs bill
or an alternative form of "stimulus spending". Let's face it, somebody has to
design the bombs, trucks, lasers, predator drones. Somebody has to manufacture
them and sell them. There's a lot of people who's livelihood, for better or
worse, depends on the defense industry. And let's not forget the salaries &
benefits of every enlisted man & woman. War is big money, but also a big
employer.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
We might as well pay these people to stay at home rather than destroy stuff.
Afterall, designing, logistics, etc, takes some brain so they might even be
creative and produce productive stuff.

